# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Изготовление картонных упаковок

## geogratin-gosbvr423

Печать и изготовление упаковки из картона для товара с продающим дизайном от типографии "ЛАЙТ" что находится в Москве. Бесплатная доставка готовых заказов по Москве и Московской области. Печать упаковки в типографии - это коробки произведены из высококачественного картона, что обеспечивает их высокую прочность. Различные стили и размеры дают возможность адаптировать их к индивидуальным потребностям каждого клиента, а также позволяют максимально экономно использовать пространство. Оформите заказ прямо сейчас онлайн можно на сайте типографии здесь [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Вы не знаете, какая упаковка лучше подойдет для ваших продуктов? Свяжитесь с нами телефон и email компании: 8-495-363-39-93 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]       

Изготовление картонной упаковки - мы делаем все виды упаковки, в разнообразных вариантах и размерах. При оформлении заказа заказчик также определяет все технические характеристики упаковки, вид используемого материала. На каждом этапе выполнения заказа мы предлагаем профессиональную помощь и консультации. Нашим преимуществом изготовления упаковки из картона является возможность подготовки картона и картонной упаковки в размер, в том числе, если есть необходимость в печати упаковки нестандартного размера. При заказе картонных упаковок есть возможность нанесение на поверхность принта в соответствии с принятым дизайном.

----------

